# What todo



## Joshparshey (Jan 26, 2021)

Clean or not to clean?


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Jan 26, 2021)

Joshparshey said:


> Clean or not to clean?


Iridescence might come off if you do. I like that it shows its age. I would leave it as is but it's your call.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## Mjbottle (Jan 26, 2021)

Myself...i like to keep a couple bottles with heavy iridescence just as lets say..."show pieces" because it looks cool and people ask about it when they see it and usualy people are realy interested when you tell them how it happens, besides that, i like them clean, sometimes the glass is realy sick and i find it stinks on your hands if you handle the bottle, i guess it comes down to personal preference.
Cheers!


----------



## Glassaholic (Jan 30, 2021)

Glad you posted this, I was wondering as well.  All my bottles are from an old landfill and most look like that.  I wasn't sure if I should try and clean them more, if it even comes off, or if people like the iridescence.

But if I did want to clean some of the nicer ones, what is the best for cleaning the iridescence off?
Thanks, 
Jen


----------



## hemihampton (Jan 30, 2021)

But if I did want to clean some of the nicer ones, what is the best for cleaning the iridescence off? 

TUMBLE.


----------



## Nickneff (Jan 30, 2021)

Joshparshey said:


> Clean or not to clean?


I would leave it alone myself I think it looks cool you dig a lot of bottles that looks like that but as far as cleaning it that's over a hundred years stain almost impossible to get out you have to use a very strong acid but then again you better be careful with very strong acid and if the bottles got root Mark in it where the roots is growing around the bottle you'll never get that out it's grown into the glass it always will have that look but to each his own boy seen all this glass on this site give me the fever bad makes you want to just jump up and run out the door and go dig something woo-wee


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Jan 31, 2021)

Nickneff said:


> I would leave it alone myself I think it looks cool you dig a lot of bottles that looks like that but as far as cleaning it that's over a hundred years stain almost impossible to get out you have to use a very strong acid but then again you better be careful with very strong acid and if the bottles got root Mark in it where the roots is growing around the bottle you'll never get that out it's grown into the glass it always will have that look but to each his own boy seen all this glass on this site give me the fever bad makes you want to just jump up and run out the door and go dig something woo-wee


glad to see you out here helping us folks .


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Feb 1, 2021)

Thanks For All The Bottle Replies .Hope Its Not To Cold Up There . But I Know You Can Take It.


----------



## opmustard (Feb 12, 2021)

In general, I have agree with others in this post. Its up to you. Have bottles that I wouldn't even consider cleaning them for all reasons mentioned.
However, I used to and still would tumble most of my bottles.
Its completely up to you.
opmustard


----------



## RelicRaker (Feb 12, 2021)

I have a few with a strong iridescent patina, and I choose to keep em that way. Your call tho.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Feb 13, 2021)

This is an example of one I would never tumble. It is amazingly opalescent.  My opinion, but others might agree.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## UncleBruce (Feb 13, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> This is an example of one I would never tumble. It is amazingly opalescent.  My opinion, but others might agree.
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


I do love the patina on this one as it is very even over the surface.  I think it actually adds to the appeal of the bottle.


----------



## TxBottleDigger (Feb 13, 2021)

I would clean. I personally wouldn’t want that visible outside patina on a amber bottle unless it’s very iridescent. I think it would look very nice and shiny tumbled. You probably won’t be able to get much to any off by just scrubbing it. You would have to use a tumbler to get it all off or use very strong acids like Nickneff said. Tumbling is the best and most effective way though. It’s up to you if you want to clean it if your already have a tumbler or when you do get a tumbler.


----------



## treeguyfred (Mar 17, 2021)

So, I'm kinda what you'd call on - the - fence- financially regarding this topic. I do love a shiny clean crystal clear bottle, But! the iridescence that often comes along with a dug bottle has it's merits as long as it doesn't ugly up the embossing or a figure if there is one.
I have several hostetter's bitters and many have been pretty clean or got tumbled. This one was pulled out of the ground when the homeowner used his 2500 sierra to pull a arborvitae out of the probed privy pit, so that we could dig! He was fun ppl! It was tangled in roots and some rusted barbed wire loops! I decided to leave it with this iridized look



I have some pics of the Mckee base embossing too, just can't find them right now...
Anyways...
~Fred


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 17, 2021)

I’d clean that one. Keep the ones with the best patina as found. One of my favorite bottles is an old cone ink with a burst lip. Not worth much but to me. Check out the patina. Pictures attached. Any like this are worth keeping as is.

By the way, it’s pretty dangerous to use acid to clean your bottles. As many here say, you can get them tumbled and will look like new. Just my personal opinion.


----------



## hemihampton (Mar 17, 2021)

If they got the heavy Rainbow Color look I'd may prefer to leave it that way. This one I dug looks more ancient with it's dirty sick look. I mainly didn't tumble it because it has a big Crack but I kinda like the beat up rough look on this one, adds to it's Charachter. LEON


----------



## Jamdam (Mar 17, 2021)

Just for basic info, some collectors specialize in collecting iridescent glass, also called “Benicia”. Here’s a link to more detailed info.


			Benicia Iridescence and Patina on Bottles – Not a Sick Bottle | Peachridge Glass


----------



## J.R. Collector (Mar 17, 2021)

Jamdam said:


> Just for basic info, some collectors specialize in collecting iridescent glass, also called “Benicia”. Here’s a link to more detailed info.
> 
> 
> Benicia Iridescence and Patina on Bottles – Not a Sick Bottle | Peachridge Glass



A nice iridescence/rainbow adds value in my mind. I can't stop thinking about how beautiful and freaking cool it can make a  bottle look. I for sure would pay more for a mint bottle with a sexy rainbow iridescence then a tumbled perfect bottle. Tumbling is definitely situational to me.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

Sarasota941 said:


> A nice iridescence/rainbow adds value in my mind. I can't stop thinking about how beautiful and freaking cool it can make a  bottle look. I for sure would pay more for a mint bottle with a sexy rainbow iridescence then a tumbled perfect bottle. Tumbling is definitely situational to me.


I see bottles go for more than they are worth all because of the Benicia iridescence.  Thanks for the correct term used for this condition.
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Mar 17, 2021)

I always for some reason get that Disturbed song "Down with the sickness" going through my head whenever I pull out a sick bottle. Lol!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## GRACE ABOUND (Mar 17, 2021)

ROBBYBOBBY64 said:


> I always for some reason get that Disturbed song "Down with the sickness" going through my head whenever I pull out a sick bottle. Lol!
> ROBBYBOBBY64.


Do Most cities Have Places That Do Tumbling What Are They Called .


----------

